# Streamer rod suggestions.



## TheDr. (Oct 25, 2002)

Im looking for a good quality streamer rod. I fish for trout/steelies/bass in the north and western MI rivers we are blessed with.

What do you guys use and why do you like/dislike them for streamer fishing?

thanks


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Scott s4. Fast action, yet mmmmm so smooth.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Orvis Zero-G saltwater 9' 6 wt. The finest streamer stripper ever made IMHO, and it looks like they are phasing them out, they are on sale.:
http://www.orvis.com/store/productc...d=758&group_id=759&cat_id=9636&subcat_id=9637
The power and accuracy of this rod is unbelieveable. Pick up the whole sink tip of 200 grain streamer express (standing in a boat). Turn a floating line 120 degrees back upstream in one false cast. This baby just tracks. I prefer it to the new Helios series. I have actually toyed with getting a second one so I can keep one rigged with a floater and one with a sinker at all times. Yes, I think they are that good.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

No matter what brand you end up with, make sure it's fast

How much are you willing to part with?


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

orvis Helios 9' 7wt. Unbelievable. Light and crisp, yet the power of a freight train. Actual weight is http://www.orvis.com/store/productc...758&group_id=759&cat_id=14934&subcat_id=14933.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

ESOX said:


> http://www.orvis.com/store/productc...d=758&group_id=759&cat_id=9636&subcat_id=9637


I deeply regret ever clicking on that link. 

I'm going to try to fight the urge but ......


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

Anything but an Orvis...

No, in all seriousness the Z-Axis are very nice as are Kerry Burkheimers rods. Never casted the new Orvis sticks...

One thing here is that while these guys recommending a really fast rod are probably right on for a sinking line, if you are planning on fishing REALLY big flies a fast action is not really the way to go always. You don't want that really tight loop with those really big chunks of protein. Especially with a floating line. Also if you are fishing smaller water, a fast action is not going to be the key. There is a lot of preference here and a lot more marketing hype which is then expanded upon by unexperienced anglers...

For big smallie patterns and floating lines I prefer a moderate fast action 7 weight. The same goes for mousing for Browns, small water streamer fishing for Browns both floating and sinking lines...

The only thing I like a fast action rod for like a Z-Axis is a full sinking line and bigger water.

My honest suggestion to you. Don't listen to anyone here and go cast some yourself to see what YOU like. When you listen to guys on these boards in many of these cases you run into a few different things...

1) Brand loyalty which causes them to recommend a rod to you just based on the brand as no matter what they will always feel that is the best.

2) They own a shop and want to sell you a rod

3) They are giving their honest opinion for what is best for them, but that may not be what is best for you.

Obviously number 3 is what goes on the most, but the fact remains you need to get out and try the rod before you buy it.

Ray Schmidt sells Winston & Sage and you can cast rods there. I am sure there is an Orvis dealer somehwere around so you can cast a rod. Maybe Dave Hise would send you one. Don't cast the thing in the parking lot either. You tell them that you want a demo rod for a day or you are not going to consider buying a rod. Let them put a temporary charge on your card until they get the rod back. They will do it. Cast that rod on the water in real fishing situations. Then and only then will you know what is right. If you are going to fork over $700 on a rod you better know it's worth it...


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Kory said:


> Anything but an Orvis...
> 
> No, in all seriousness the Z-Axis are very nice as are Kerry Burkheimers rods. Never casted the new Orvis sticks...
> 
> ...


Agreed. You need to cast the rods. Everyone has a flex that works best for them. I will send you one for testing, you just have to pay for it first.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I'm not sure about up there, but down here I use a 9' 9 wt fast action Fenwick, with Old Florida reel. Its probably a little heavy for up there, although it could be done with salmon/steelhead, but down here, you need something a little more stout as you never know whats gonna hit, and these fish pull pretty darned hard.


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

DHise said:


> Agreed. You need to cast the rods. Everyone has a flex that works best for them. I will send you one for testing, you just have to pay for it first.


Yeah man it's definitely understandable that one would have to pay for the rod prior to it being shipped. If they like it, they buy one from you. If not they send back the demo rod and get a refund. When I was younger I made the HUGE mistake of listening to guys on these boards suggestions. While they definitely suggested very nice rods, it wasn't the rod for me and I hated it. I was stuck with it as I just bought it based on their suggestions. I also don't think you can get much out of the parking lot test either. Plus if the rod is right for that person and they get it on the water, there isn't a better sales pitch in the world. Everybody wins...


----------



## TheDr. (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks guys.

Kory- I guess I should have been more specific. I was looking for suggestions like what you have provided, so thank you. I am looking for info on what types of rods work for certain types of fishing. Before originally posting I understood all of your points. I know there is no better way than to get one in hand a start flinging, but there are so many sticks out there I like to know a little bit about them before I go see a dude behind a counter. As nice as they are they are all trying to sell you. So I just wanted some background info to help narrow my search.

I have been getting the most out of my 9' 5wt sage and I love it. However, it has a moderate flex and making casts with big streamers and such difficult. 

The things I would like a streamer rod for are throwing topwater smallie patterns, hairballs, streamers and even hex bugs and hoppers. So I have a need for something that will throw a floating and sinking line. Im thinking a 6wt is the way to go.

Anyone that has a rod they would like me to try/have...just send me a PM and I'll give you an address to send it to.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Kory said:


> Yeah man it's definitely understandable that one would have to pay for the rod prior to it being shipped. If they like it, they buy one from you. If not they send back the demo rod and get a refund. When I was younger I made the HUGE mistake of listening to guys on these boards suggestions. While they definitely suggested very nice rods, it wasn't the rod for me and I hated it. I was stuck with it as I just bought it based on their suggestions. I also don't think you can get much out of the parking lot test either. Plus if the rod is right for that person and they get it on the water, there isn't a better sales pitch in the world. Everybody wins...


Ideally yes, but in a real world...

I'd like to test drive a truck as well, (for about 3 years :lol Sounds like you need to hook-up with someone that builds rods and let you try ALL of them in his arsenal and see which one fits your casting style.

Dr, I highly doubt you can wrong with a 0-G if money is no object. I own 2 of them and looking into another. It's got enough spine to cast full sinkers and sinktips with ease.

The saltwater GLX is another rocket, but I don't care for their warranty policy. I broke one of the "originals" and when I got the replacement it was one of the new Streamsides (or whatever they call it). It was way to soft and I sent it back. Sure they replaced it with the saltwater version, but it cost another 80 bucks

Send Knockoff64 a pm. He bought a couple of lower end rods from Cabelas that do the job quite well.


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

This happens everyday. Guys are getting demo rods to try before they buy. Any fly shop worth a darn will do this. If the shop will not, the rod company itself will on many occasions...

Before I sent in my last pro form to Thomas & Thomas I got a few loaners to try before I bought them. I bet Trevor would do the same thing for a regular consumer...


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

TheDr. said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Kory- I guess I should have been more specific. I was looking for suggestions like what you have provided, so thank you. I am looking for info on what types of rods work for certain types of fishing. Before originally posting I understood all of your points. I know there is no better way than to get one in hand a start flinging, but there are so many sticks out there I like to know a little bit about them before I go see a dude behind a counter. As nice as they are they are all trying to sell you. So I just wanted some background info to help narrow my search.
> 
> ...


Sage Z-Axis or VT2 9' 6 or 7 weight

Thomas & Thomas Helix or Horizon II 9' 6 or 7 weight

CF Burkheimer 9' 6 or 7 weight

These are all nice rods, but may or may not fit you. You stated in the PM you were going to buy from Ray so Winston or Sage is your choices and are good ones. Just go see Ray and talk with him. He will shoot you straight...


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.midcurrent.com/articles/gear/flyfishing_rods_guide.aspx


----------



## nomadanglers (Nov 2, 2008)

SAGE Z-AXIS is a sweet stick either in the 690-4 or the 691-4 model.

The new Helios is a pretty sweet rod also.

Both rods have the guts to pick up a full sinking line and a circus peanut and fire it a country mile.

Stop in a fly shop that sells these guys and see if you can test cast them in the parking lot.

The new SAGE FLIGHT is an improvement on last years FLi also...


----------



## Forkhorn (Mar 12, 2006)

Dr,

Take a look at this new Michigan rod company:

www.mysticoutdoors.com

I used my dad's 6 weight this summer on the P.M. and now plan on getting my own.

Good luck!!

Forkhorn


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

FlyLogic FLO! Sweet, crisp, FAST rod.

I have two 6wts for streamer fishing and a 10wt for surf-casting/tarpon fishing.

Get one built by Steve at http://www.midwestcustomflyrods.com/


----------

